# Alexandra Resort



## heckp (Feb 4, 2014)

Planning to book a getaway to Alexandra Resort late August, I was wondering what should I bring?  Is it sort of like going to Harborside? or just do all of my groceries there?

Also, the prices of getaway posted now, will it still go cheaper?


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 4, 2014)

What a great resort!
As most people will tell you it is insanely expensive to buy groceries. Stop at the main IGA on the way from the airport and the discount liquor store where things are just as expensive as they are in Ontario. There is a grocery up the beach by Seven Stars and it was literally $10 for orange juice, 8 for small milk.
We had our best meals right there at the resort at Mango Reef. Even when we moved to a resort further up the beach for part of our stay we came back there to eat!
Enjoy.


----------



## heckp (Feb 4, 2014)

lobsterlover said:


> What a great resort!
> As most people will tell you it is insanely expensive to buy groceries. Stop at the main IGA on the way from the airport and the discount liquor store where things are just as expensive as they are in Ontario. There is a grocery up the beach by Seven Stars and it was literally $10 for orange juice, 8 for small milk.
> We had our best meals right there at the resort at Mango Reef. Even when we moved to a resort further up the beach for part of our stay we came back there to eat!
> Enjoy.



Thank you.

If I stop at IGA and considering prices are the same like home, I might as well do all my grocery shopping there at IGA. Can I safely say that?


----------



## Caladezi (Feb 4, 2014)

Are you speaking of Alexandria, Egypt?


----------



## heckp (Feb 4, 2014)

Caladezi said:


> Are you speaking of Alexandria, Egypt?



No, Alexandra Resort in Turks and Caicos


----------



## TravelMamma (Feb 10, 2014)

heckp said:


> Planning to book a getaway to Alexandra Resort late August, I was wondering what should I bring?  Is it sort of like going to Harborside? or just do all of my groceries there?
> 
> Also, the prices of getaway posted now, will it still go cheaper?



No, getaway prices won't go cheaper.  I bought one for Nov 2012 and kept watching it after I bought it and it never got cheaper, stayed the same.  I also bought one for this Nov 2014 a few months ago and the price has remained the same as when I purchased. 

I would say its safe to say to buy all your groceries at the IGA's if you'd like and the prices are similar to yours.  We found a few IGA's while we were there, prices were normal for meats but all other goods were double than what we have here in the U.S. area I am from, but that's pretty common in the Caribbean. Have fun, the Alexandra is great, we loved it and can't wait to go again!


----------



## heckp (Feb 10, 2014)

TravelMamma said:


> No, getaway prices won't go cheaper.  I bought one for Nov 2012 and kept watching it after I bought it and it never got cheaper, stayed the same.  I also bought one for this Nov 2014 a few months ago and the price has remained the same as when I purchased.
> 
> I would say its safe to say to buy all your groceries at the IGA's if you'd like and the prices are similar to yours.  We found a few IGA's while we were there, prices were normal for meats but all other goods were double than what we have here in the U.S. area I am from, but that's pretty common in the Caribbean. Have fun, the Alexandra is great, we loved it and can't wait to go again!



Thank you so much.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 11, 2014)

heckp said:


> Thank you.
> 
> If I stop at IGA and considering prices are the same like home, I might as well do all my grocery shopping there at IGA. Can I safely say that?



You will definitely find some things more expensive but being from Canada we are accustomed to being over charged for everything here at home so it won't be as much of a shock as it is to our US neighbors. We bought a nice roasted chicken for the same price, meats were really good quality and cheaper at the deli.
I have to say, if you have the room, throw in some things. Why not. I've got a little guy so I always bring a small peanut butter and jam, fruit cups, cookies, box of cereal. Craziest thing we bring on vacation is our Tassimo coffe maker so we can have cappichinos on the balcony in the morn.


----------



## heckp (Feb 11, 2014)

lobsterlover said:


> You will definitely find some things more expensive but being from Canada we are accustomed to being over charged for everything here at home so it won't be as much of a shock as it is to our US neighbors. We bought a nice roasted chicken for the same price, meats were really good quality and cheaper at the deli.
> I have to say, if you have the room, throw in some things. Why not. I've got a little guy so I always bring a small peanut butter and jam, fruit cups, cookies, box of cereal. Craziest thing we bring on vacation is our Tassimo coffe maker so we can have cappichinos on the balcony in the morn.


Thanks for the tips. I thought about the tassimo as well. Maybe I should go find one that's light weight. I do bring a rice cooker each time we travel as well.


----------



## TravelMamma (Feb 12, 2014)

lobsterlover said:


> Craziest thing we bring on vacation is our Tassimo coffe maker so we can have cappichinos on the balcony in the morn.



Now that's what I'm talking about!  Love it!


----------



## TravelMamma (Feb 12, 2014)

heckp said:


> Thank you so much.[/QUOTE
> 
> You're welcome.  If you have any Alexandra/Turks specific questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 13, 2014)

I know Kurig has a smaller machine. Maybe I should look into one. We just can't live without our cappuccino and if there are 2 things I hate its paying $4.50  for one and getting all dressed and hiking to find one. I am soon doing a 2 week vacation so we'll need 28 pods! I suppose we'll need a whole suitcase for it ha ha!!!


----------



## joanncanary (Feb 18, 2014)

Is this resort a larger one? Looking for a place for my daughter's honeymoon and she likes larger resorts so they can meet other young couples, etc. Any suggestions, even not timeshares would be appreciated.  thank you.


----------



## TravelMamma (Feb 18, 2014)

joanncanary said:


> Is this resort a larger one? Looking for a place for my daughter's honeymoon and she likes larger resorts so they can meet other young couples, etc. Any suggestions, even not timeshares would be appreciated.  thank you.



No, it's a smaller resort.  From what you described what your daughter likes, this would not be a good choice.  It's a very quiet resort, mostly older crowd. When we were there we joked that the pool area was as quiet as a library.  No music, no nightly entertainment, etc...... Perfect for us, but not so perfect for those that like a lively atmosphere.  Even the shops were closed early in town.  

Surf Club in Aruba comes to mind for a larger resort, good weather, younger crowd, lots of things to do (even within walking distance).  Also, for non timeshare, there is Secrets Excellence in Punta Cana, it's an adult only resort, very nice, lots of honeymooners and plenty of younger couples to mingle with.  Just a couple of ideas.


----------



## joanncanary (Feb 19, 2014)

thanks Travelmamma but she is looking at Turks only for her honeymoon. she has been to Aruba and Punta Cana and really wants to go someplace that she normally would not think about going to or a once in a lifetime vacation. She won some plane tickets and have already booked the dates to Turks and Caicos so no changing that. Any ideas on the islands would be appreciated.

thank you .


----------



## TravelMamma (Feb 19, 2014)

joanncanary said:


> thanks Travelmamma but she is looking at Turks only for her honeymoon. she has been to Aruba and Punta Cana and really wants to go someplace that she normally would not think about going to or a once in a lifetime vacation. She won some plane tickets and have already booked the dates to Turks and Caicos so no changing that. Any ideas on the islands would be appreciated.
> 
> thank you .



Try looking on TripAvisor.com, put in the location and then choose "all hotels", it will bring up a list of all hotels and their prices for the dates you choose, you can look at each one and read the reviews.  This usually helps me when I am choosing a place to stay.  There are many beautiful resorts in Turks and Caicos that should fit what she is looking for.


----------

